# PTE General or Academic for 189 Visa



## sagar_pmodi (Jul 18, 2015)

Should I go for PTE General or Academic for Skilled Migrant 189 visa?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

sagar_pmodi said:


> Should I go for PTE General or Academic for Skilled Migrant 189 visa?


PTE Academic


----------



## Rabbahs (Oct 22, 2015)

Academics


----------



## uno_aussie (May 3, 2016)

sagar_pmodi said:


> Should I go for PTE General or Academic for Skilled Migrant 189 visa?


Go for PTE Academic. It is more accepted (eg: Engineers Australia will accept only Academic scores) and in my opinion, easy to prepare for than the general.


----------



## adobo_expat (Apr 20, 2016)

uno_aussie said:


> Go for PTE Academic. It is more accepted (eg: Engineers Australia will accept only Academic scores) and in my opinion, easy to prepare for than the general.


FYI, as of now, PTE test is not accepted by Engineers Australia


----------



## kirankm8 (Jun 6, 2016)

Hello,
I m confused about PTE academic or General. One of the consultant told PTE General for 189/190 Visa. Which one do i need to take, Please help me.

Thank you


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

kirankm8 said:


> Hello,
> I m confused about PTE academic or General. One of the consultant told PTE General for 189/190 Visa. Which one do i need to take, Please help me.
> 
> Thank you


As has already been stated by three other members previously in this very thread - and which is also verifiable on the DIBP website (see here: https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/aelt ), you need to take the PTE Academic test.

PTE General is not accepted for Australian visa applications. This is also verifiable on the Pearson website. PTE General - Pearson English Tests

Please consider researching things on your own and not listening to everything that your "consultant" tells you. If your "consultant" is telling you to take the PTE General test then you're better off throwing your money in the garbage for all the good it will do you.


----------



## kirankm8 (Jun 6, 2016)

Thank you buddy for the info No i m not going through consultant he confused me, just with second thought i posted my comment. Thank you again dude.


----------

